# Finger Weg von Race Face Tretlagern



## davidh (21. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt innerhalb eines halben Jahres ein Race Face Evolve XC und ein Deus XC verschlissen. Zweiteres hat ca. 1,5 Monate gehalten. Links das Lager war ausgeschlagen und schwergängig, das rechte war komplett blockiert. Laut meinem Händler ist das ein bekanntes Problem mit sich verflüchtigender Schmierung, welches aber von Race Face nur nach langem Kampf und in seltenen Fällen als Garantiefall akzeptiert wird. Ich fahre seit letzter Woche wieder Shimano Tretlager.


----------



## decolocsta (21. September 2008)

mit ein wenig recherche im forum, hättest du dieses wissen nicht am eignen leib erfahren müssen....  willkommen im club der erleuchteten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (21. September 2008)

Ich hab damals auch wegen der negativen Schlagzeilen hier überlegt, ob ich das original Evolve XC Lager nehme oder nicht. Hab mir dann gesagt, wenns die Hufe hochreißt kann ich mir immer noch ein anderes holen. Das war vor 1,5 Jahren. Nun nach ca. 6000km kann ich immer noch nicht klagen.
KEINE PROBLEME. Hab bei der Montage aber nicht mit Fett gespart.


----------



## subdiver (22. September 2008)

Mein Evolve XC Tretlager macht seit ca. 5.500 km keine Probleme 
(toi, toi toi, auf Holz klopf)


----------



## trauntaler (22. September 2008)

2:2 unentschieden -> Verlängerung!


----------



## Der Toni (22. September 2008)

meine race face Lager in der Deus Kurbel waren auch nach 500km fratze. Danach XTR lager eingebaut. Bis jetzt (ca.5000km) alles prima.


----------



## santacruza (22. September 2008)

diabolus von 2006 läuft und läuft und läuft....shimano hone von 2006 nach ca 200 km defekt...neues eingebaut und sofort wieder ausgebaut, da bereits im neuzustand pfeffermühlengeräusche...saint läuft top


----------



## Condor (22. September 2008)

Meine Lager haben auch immer gehalten im Downhill. 
Macht 4:3 ... wann gibts den Schlusspfiff?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (22. September 2008)

Condor schrieb:


> Meine Lager haben auch immer gehalten im Downhill.
> Macht 4:3 ... wann gibts den Schlusspfiff?




Schluss ist nie: Ich hatte mal ein FSA Platinum, das nach 300 km die Flügel gestreckt hat. Ein Truvativ Giga Pipe DH ebenso. Das letzte Giga Pipe hält jetzt seit 2 Jahren. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schicksal


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

2 RF evolve, die nach kurzer zeit den geist aufgegeben haben, dann hab ich's durch ein XT ersetzt und die knackserei war geschichte. nie mehr race face.


----------



## santacruza (23. September 2008)

eins geht noch: 2001er Taperlock 4 Kant....hält auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2008)

Ich fahre auch seit Anfang Februar problemlos ein RaceFace-Innenlager in meinem Slayer. *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2008)

1 Atlas und 1 Diabolus im Einsatz und halten ohne probleme 
das Atlas sicher schon das 2.jahr ...


----------



## McGeifer (10. Oktober 2008)

seit 2003 race face evolve xc drin ... bester lager ever .. läuft unf läuft und läuft und läuft...

nie kanaksen gehabt...
top dicht...
super leichtgängig abe rohne spiel oder dergleichen...


bis jetzt noch nie mit irgendwelchen race face produkten probleme gehabt ...


grüße
Jens


----------

